# Sweet blue marlin video



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

This is an awesome video of a blue marlin trying to eat a tuna that a buddy of mine sent me so i figured I'd try to share it.

This is in the Bahamas. I hope the link works as it's not from YouTube idk how it will work.



Ok I think that will work

Here is a better link found it on YouTube sorry 

http://youtu.be/WTQVUwpwk00


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

That one kid/woman was hilarious "YA YA YA YA YA!"

Shoulda let that fish eat way longer. Have seen that happen quite a few times in the last few years here in the Gulf. Last April, had a BIG girl, way north of 600 come and whack a 60# yellow right off the gaff and slurped it down like it was a 15 pounder. If a tuna swims right to the boat, it's either a blue chasing it or a big mako, everytime. Awesome colors on that fish! Good reason to always have a live bait rig or pitch bait ready to roll!


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

It's amazing how fast that fish moves,seemingly effortlessly. Just barely batting it's tail.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Extremely efficient predator


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Something ld like to see one day!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Beautiful fish, very very hungry. Crew was totally unprepared for the opportunity. Reminds me of when I saw my first one. Same scenario. Woman reeling in a 15 lb. dolphin and BAM, gets knocked 5 feet out of the water and starts running for it's life. What next. Woman is reeling like mad and screaming that the fish is trying to get her dolphin. Very laughable when I think back on it. Crew in the video reminder me of a younger me. Woody is right. Always have a live bait rig or a pitch bait or both when you are 'in the zone'.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

That fish was fired up!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Looked like they had some tangles to get out.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

panhandleslim said:


> Crew was totally unprepared for the opportunity.


Ha, that's what I was trying to say without saying it. A little bit of constructive criticism like that and all of a sudden you are the biggest asshole ever on an online forum. But you're right.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Total Kned Out.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Head Kned said:


> Total Kned Out.


Huh?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Awesome video! Anytime a Bill Fish, a big Wahoo or Dolphin shows up behind the boat all lit up it has a tendency to make us forget what we should do rather than gawk and stare. It's an impressive sight every time and it can mesmerize you no problem.

Last year one of the local CFH captains posted a video of his crew working Bill Fish and it was proof positive of how a well trained crew should function in the cockpit. One thing you can say about video, it doesn't lie. If you want to put your crew to the test run the video during fishing action and watch it later.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Looked at it again and, at the risk of getting crucified for being overly critical, it all looked like a bit of a 'goat f__k' to me. 

After so much time, daisy chain teaser still in the water, two rods with, what I assume to be, small tuna size lures, still in the water (even after they have had a couple of cross ups and tangles, even with no billfish around), most likely a small hook that the live tuna bit and it being tossed back out with the hook inside the mouth of a tuna. Can't really tell if the fish ate the live one or the one they rigged and threw out later? Fact was, set the hook too soon and most people tend to keep too much pressure on the spool during free spool. Don't get me wrong, I don't want a massive bird's nest but light pressure does the trick. To their credit, they GOT the bite but that fish was determined to eat something.

Finally, my real pet peave, although it didn't come into play, mate running around the deck with bare feet. I know a lot of people do it but it makes me shiver and after a long learning curve,(luckily no hooks in the wrong places) I only wear deck shoes with a closed toe. Ruin your day and everybody's fishing trip with a big hook stuck between your toes.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

panhandleslim said:


> Fact was, set the hook too soon and most people tend to keep too much pressure on the spool during free spool. Don't get me wrong, I don't want a massive bird's nest but light pressure does the trick.


You could hear the guy (I'm guessing the one on the bridge) yelling "He got it! Lock it up! Start winding!!" after only like 6 seconds or so. If that. Way too soon, fish was still sideways in the marlin's mouth. Yes, you want the fish swimming away before engaging a circle hook but if the bait isn't even swallowed yet, byebye marlin. That and the "mate" needs to let the hell go of the leader as soon as marlin picks it up and let him have it!

A learning experience, (I hope) no doubt!


----------

